# New electronic toll system and toll roads in Portugal



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Dec 2010 edition of the Caravan Club magazine gives warning ( p 54) of new electronic tolls which have been introduced in Portugal. These are on previously toll-free routes: A25, A28, A29, A42 and parts of A4 and A17.

There are no manned tolls booths so tolls must be paid by using a magnetic electronic card (TD).

These TD are available from some motorway service stations, post offices and Via Verde offices.

If you use your credit card to buy a TD a debit of Euro 27 will be taken immediately and any toll cost debited automatically from your credit card. This Euro 27 deposit will be refunded when you return the TD card.

If you use cash to buy the TD card then you need to pre-load it with Euros 50 as well as pay the Euros 27 deposit. If you use less than Euros 50 you will not receive any refund though you will get your deposit back.

Roads with the new toll system are identified as _Lanco Com Portgam/ Electronic Toll Only _ and the tolls will be advertised at the beginning of the toll road. If you are found using one of these roads without a TD then you can be fined up to 10 times the toll fee or a minimum of Euro 25.

Existing tolls roads still have manned booths.

I rather think we will be re-planning our route a little...!

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm bumping this because I'm sure we're not the only people going to Portugal.

I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has used these tolls. 

G


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*toll roads*

hi all another way of screwing money out of us. it's costing us Brits a fortune going abroad with our vans.be lucky


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Another warning! They are planning to toll the A22 which runs through the Algarve to the Spanish boarder with Ayamonte. It is set to become one of the most expensive tolls in Europe, 78 euros for 77km of road, if you travel the whole length It could be in place by the end of the year. This will force drivers onto the N125 which is one of the most dangerous roads in PT.

http://www.algarveresident.com/story.asp?SID=342

http://www.algarveresident.com/story.asp?ID=37115


----------

